# Banana Pi M3 - no boot



## ivo (Sep 25, 2018)

Hi

Just built a crochet FreeBSD 12 current image for Banana Pi M3 and everything looked OK.

I have installed the image to an SD card but the card does not boot.  I have connected to the Tx/RX pins and all I could see was the booting process going in a loop.
Screenshot is below.

Any ideas - highly appreciated.


```
U-Boot SPL 2018.03 (Sep 14 2018 - 19:33:08 +0000)
DRAM: 2048 MiB
Trying to boot from MMC1


U-Boot 2018.03 (Sep 14 2018 - 19:33:08 +0000) Allwinner Technology

CPU:   Allwinner A83T (SUN8I 1673)
Model: Allwinner A83T BananaPi M3 Board v1.2
DRAM:  2 GiB
MMC:   SUNXI SD/MMC: 0, SUNXI SD/MMC: 1
Loading Environment from FAT... Unable to use mmc 1:0... Failed (-5)
Loading Environment from MMC... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment

Failed (-5)
In:    serial
Out:   serial
Err:   serial
Net:   No ethernet found.
starting USB...
USB0:   data abort
pc : [<bff8fe26>]          lr : [<bff8fe09>]
reloc pc : [<4a01be26>]    lr : [<4a01be09>]
sp : bbf51c40  ip : bbf5b4ec     fp : 00000002
r10: bffb5040  r9 : bbf53ee0     r8 : 00000000
r7 : ffffffff  r6 : bbf5a73c     r5 : bffb3184  r4 : bbf5a550
r3 : ffffffff  r2 : 01c00004     r1 : ffff3f8f  r0 : 00000000
Flags: nZCv  IRQs off  FIQs off  Mode SVC_32
Resetting CPU ...

resetting ...
```
Thanks


----------



## tingo (Sep 25, 2018)

Does other images work on this machine? Preferably official snapshots (if they exist for this machine)


----------



## ivo (Sep 26, 2018)

tingo said:


> Does other images work on this machine? Preferably official snapshots (if they exist for this machine)


I am still trying different images but so far nothing works.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 26, 2018)

ivo said:


> Loading Environment from FAT... Unable to use mmc 1:0...
> Failed (-5) Loading Environment from MMC... *** Warning - bad CRC, using default environment


I don't have a BananaPi so I'm not sure where these messages come from. But make sure you check the hashes of the images before writing them to an SD card. I've had weird issues in the past because the image I downloaded was corrupted during download. So verify the hash to make sure the image itself is good.


----------



## ivo (Oct 4, 2018)

Yep. Did md5 and images are all good. Built on the same server burnt on the same server.

This BPI-M3 is a bit of a strange beast. So far I tried 16 different images (ubuntu, debian, arch, etc.) nothing was able to boot. Only the Arch Linux but the NIC could not attach to the network (issues with the driver I believe).

I read on the Internet heaps of people complain about Banan Pi, Rubbish.

Thanks for the suggestion anyway.


----------

